# Motorschütz flattert



## jörg r (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

 wir haben ein Problem mit einer Serie von Maschinen. Bei einigen dieser Maschinen verklebt ein 230V (Spulenspannung) Schaltschütz an zwei Kontakten und als Folge davon brennt der Motor auf zwei Phasen durch. Der Hersteller hat den Schütz überprüft und kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Schütz in der Ansteuerung flattert. 
Der Maschinentyp ist ohne diesen Schütz , der durch einen Sicherheitsschalter ausgelöst wird, schon jahrelang problemlos im Einsatz.
 Hatte schon mal jemand dieses oder ein ähnliches Problem?

 Viele Grüße und ein schönes WE

 Jörg


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Sicher.

Kommt öfter vor.
Vor allem im Industrie-bereich.


----------

